# ICS finally real for Spectrum



## corki2 (Sep 6, 2011)

http://support.verizonwireless.com/pdf/system_update/lg_spectrum_instructions.pdf

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prof007 (Jan 9, 2012)

Finally! I'm installing mine now... hope it goes well.

Edit: Fails to install OTA. Attempting to upgrade by USB now.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Quite a few people are reporting the ota fails. Some have luck with the lg tool, but remember, you have to be on stock with all system apps and STOCK recovery, not cwm. All conditions have to be met to successfully complete the ota.


----------



## nexttonomy (Jun 7, 2011)

I just updated my friends phone via the OTA update and had no Issues at all. I was not on wifi if that helps, I was using 4G. I had to do two updates which I thought was weird. I did a 28mb update and let it reboot, then it automatically started the 300+mb ICS update and rebooted once finished. Now she is up and running and the phone is much faster now.

Nexttonomy


----------



## Prof007 (Jan 9, 2012)

I was able to successfully update via the Verizon upgrade assistance tool.

One complaint so far with the update: When trying to move or remove icons and gadgets, the sensitivity seems way out of wack and frequently thinks i'm trying to slide screens or will start opening up other nearby programs (that I am not pressing).


----------



## corki2 (Sep 6, 2011)

Prof007 said:


> I was able to successfully update via the Verizon upgrade assistance tool.
> 
> One complaint so far with the update: When trying to move or remove icons and gadgets, the sensitivity seems way out of wack and frequently thinks i'm trying to slide screens or will start opening up other nearby programs (that I am not pressing).


I was having that issue before the update, but I rebooted and it straightened out. Haven't seen it since ICS though .

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rock_strongo (Oct 24, 2012)

Prof007 said:


> I was able to successfully update via the Verizon upgrade assistance tool.
> 
> One complaint so far with the update: When trying to move or remove icons and gadgets, the sensitivity seems way out of wack and frequently thinks i'm trying to slide screens or will start opening up other nearby programs (that I am not pressing).


Hey Prof,

Is your phone rooted? I tried the OTA ICS update and it failed, was going to try the assistance tool next.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## skategeezer (Jun 29, 2011)

For LUCID users only.....................

Had to update to V6B 5-6 megs then after that was done checked again was promted to install a 300+ meg update that is V7 ICS.


----------



## Prof007 (Jan 9, 2012)

rock_strongo said:


> Hey Prof,
> 
> Is the rooted? I tried the OTA ICS update and it failed, was going to try the assistance tool next.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I had rooted the phone earlier this year, but an update from Verizon disabled that Back in June (I think), but I made no attempt to reverse the changes made while rooting the device.


----------



## rock_strongo (Oct 24, 2012)

Prof007 said:


> I had rooted the phone earlier this year, but an update from Verizon disabled that Back in June (I think), but I made no attempt to reverse the changes made while rooting the device.


Thanks Prof,
Even though I was rooted, doing via the USB worked for me. Although the phone is no longer rooted, but that's easily resolved.


----------

